# How do I know what size halter to buy



## porkchop48

Picking up a mini Jack on Saturday. How do I know what size halter to buy?


----------



## fairview610

Around here no one carries mini horse halters so all my adult  mini donks and horses wear foal halters and they work great. Most can be adjusted to fit at both the throat and chin area. The foals wear goat halters and they serve the purpose


----------



## daisychick

When I had my mini jenny, she wore a foal halter at first and then grew into a yearling horse size halter.  Donkeys seem to get big long heads.


----------



## Symphony

I've never owned a Mini but I would guess a foal halter or possibly a small size for the larger mini's.  That's all I got, local livestock stores should have them.


----------

